# Biografy and sermons by Robert & James Haldane



## Mayflower (Jun 13, 2006)

Who has read the biografy and sermons from Robert & James Haldane ?

I just started to read commentary on Galatians by James Haldane which is


----------



## crhoades (Jun 13, 2006)

Brief bio here

Interesting factoid that I just taught last week in Sunday School...

Robert and James Alexander Haldane influenced an awakening in the Netherlands...In 1817 they were teaching a small group of men the epistle to the Romans. One of the members was Merle D'Aubigne. D'Aubigne wrote massive histories of the Reformation and also wrote on Church-State issues. He in turn became chaplain at the Hague and was ministering to Groen Van Prinsterer who also became a life-long friend. Van Prinsterer was a Calvinist who helped organize some in the Netherlands dealing with Anti-Revolutionary sentiments. He wrote a book, Unbelief and Revolution, that greatly impacted...Abraham Kuyper. I have a volume of correspondence between Kuyper and Van Prinsterer.

So indirectly, the Haldanes played a role in Abraham Kuypers career.


----------



## yeutter (Jun 13, 2006)

I was not aware of the connection between Haldane and Groen Van Prinsterer. Fascinating.


----------



## Mayflower (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> Brief bio here
> 
> Interesting factoid that I just taught last week in Sunday School...
> ...



Thanks Chris for the great information!


----------



## crhoades (Jun 13, 2006)

If you're looking for Groen Van Prinsterer's Lectures on Unbelief and Revolution (and you should be!!!) here is the text online for free:
http://web.archive.org/web/20040203115602/http://capo.org/gvp.htm

I only found one book available from 
abebooks

If at all possible pick up that edition. It has Harry Van Dyke's work on the life and times of Van Prinsterer that is worth the price of the book alone - plus you get the text of the lectures itself.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by crhoades_
> ...





> _Originally posted by yeutter_
> I was not aware of the connection between Haldane and Groen Van Prinsterer. Fascinating.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 18, 2006)

Wikipedia bios for Robert Haldane (February 28, 1764 -- December 12, 1842) and James Alexander Haldane (July 14, 1768 -- February 8, 1851).

They were the subject of a recent newsletter by William Edgar of the Huguenot Fellowship concerning the Réveil in Geneva. 

See also _Restoring the Reformation: British Evangelicalism and the Francophone Réveil 1816-1849_ (2006) by Dr. Ken Stewart.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 1, 2007)

Robert Haldane, Commentary on Romans


----------

